# Dual Channel pre-preamp ValveCaster/VooDoo OD



## Biggy Boy (Apr 8, 2009)

Just finished my first effects pedal project, but didn't put it in a pedal enclosure.

I have it setup as a two channel pre-preamp.
The left hand input is the Tube portion a ValveCaster running at 157 Volts, that's the back tube. The two front tubes are for a future project.
The right hand side is a solid state VooDoo OD with a second stage of clipping diodes moded into the design.
Mark hammer helped with the second stage of clipping.
The two channels feed out the back into a two channel PA and then into a stereo speaker.

It was a lot of fun to make.




























Glen


----------



## hollowbody (Jan 15, 2008)

Looks awesome! Any clips of it in action?


----------



## Biggy Boy (Apr 8, 2009)

I don't have any sound clips of the tube ValveCaster yet.
Here are some sound clips of the right channel. The VooDoo OD

Please excuss my nubee guitar skillskqoct

The first one is with the gain all the way down.

http://www.aronnelson.com/DIYFiles/up/no_gain_metal.mp3

Second one with the gain half way

http://www.aronnelson.com/DIYFiles/up/medium_metal.mp3

Third one is with the gain at full

http://www.aronnelson.com/DIYFiles/up/metal1.mp3

Another one with the gain maxed

http://www.aronnelson.com/DIYFiles/up/metal2.mp3

Glen


----------



## Biggy Boy (Apr 8, 2009)

Here's a clip of the ValveCaster lead.

http://www.aronnelson.com/DIYFiles/up/ValveCaster.mp3

sorry for the beginner guitar skills!


----------



## lbrown1 (Mar 22, 2007)

holy #@[email protected]#[email protected] you make some cool stuff.........I just love the multi colored wood laminated together - ya just don't see that in guitars - very unique - very nice stuff.


PS - your choice of notes to punctuate on for your leads were bang on.....nice work


----------



## Biggy Boy (Apr 8, 2009)

Thanks Ibrown1
I appreciate your comments.


----------

